# Ok....I give up....Carlon blue boxes???



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Standard garden-variety Carlon blue:








​
Carlon Super-Blue:








​


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I really dont get what is so great about the grey boxes. They dont the the devices in place for anything. I still think metal is the best.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is either, P&S would be my first choice but I have no problem with using Carlon all day long.

I do notice the P&S seem to accept the 6-32 a little easier, especially when using the swivel screwdriver. That's the only qualitative difference I can see.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Genrlemen... it is NOT the box that is the problem.. it is how it is used by the hacks that raises a red flag anytime me or other members of this forum find them on a job.

Just so happens Carlon blue boxes account for most of the hack work pictured on this forum..


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

In all seriousness, Carlon Super Blues are a pretty good product in my opinion. Yes blue boxes cause my hack radar to go off. But, the super blues are pretty darn ridgid. I would pay a dollar more each if they would make a premium Super Blue molded in a different color and not sold at big box stores.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black is better:laughing::laughing: http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=114OW


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Black is better:laughing::laughing: http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=114OW


Just the black sheep in the family.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Just the black sheep in the family.. :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Black is better:laughing::laughing: http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=114OW


From the spec sheet:

*Notes**Note UL classified for 2 hour fire wall and or fire ceiling. 

How can an old work box be listed for a fire wall?

I thought boxes had to be mounted to framing in a fire wall?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> From the spec sheet:
> 
> *Notes**Note UL classified for 2 hour fire wall and or fire ceiling.
> 
> ...




Mine is not to question why. Mine is simply to do and die.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> From the spec sheet:
> 
> *Notes**Note UL classified for 2 hour fire wall and or fire ceiling.
> 
> ...


Whats the UL rating for blue ones?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Whats the UL rating for blue ones?


As far as I know, it doesn't matter.

You can't cut an old work box in a fire wall, unless it was attached to the structure framing of the wall.

Old work blue boxes cut in the firewall, would go against the fire codes.

No?

Did something change, or did I forget something again.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't matter.
> 
> You can't cut an old work box in a fire wall, unless it was attached to the structure framing of the wall.
> 
> ...



Thats a good question for UL to answer


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't matter.
> 
> You can't cut an old work box in a fire wall, unless it was attached to the structure framing of the wall.
> 
> ...


How about providing a reference to back it up?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

> "Information regarding the use of outlet boxes in fire-rated floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling assemblies can be found on page 4 in Volume 1 of the 2000 edition of the UL Fire Resistance Directory."


 
I think I am wrong.




> "The metallic outlet boxes shall be securely fastened to the joists and the opening of the wallboard facing must be cut so that the clearance between the box and the gypsum wallboard does not exceed 1/8 inch."


 
Maybe it only applies to metal boxes. But I did find this:





> "Nonmetallic outlet boxes Classified for use in fire-resistive designs will be marked on the box with the UL Classification Marking along with the hourly rating (Class 1 or 2HR); and the intended use “F” for floor, “W” for wall; “C” for ceiling; and “F/C” for floor/ceiling."


----------



## savagelh (Sep 30, 2010)

excuse my ignorance but do you guys not have to bond the box down there in the states?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

savagelh said:


> excuse my ignorance but do you guys not have to bond the box down there in the states?



Only the metal ones. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Only the metal ones. :laughing:


So I've been drilling holes and tapping ground pigtails into all of those blue carlon boxes in vain?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> So I've been drilling holes and tapping ground pigtails into all of those blue carlon boxes in vain?



Not at all just make sure you don't strip the screw..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> So I've been drilling holes and tapping ground pigtails into all of those blue carlon boxes in vain?



You're using _Carlon Blues_, for cryin' out loud. That makes you a hack. Why on earth would a hack worry about grounding?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You're using _Carlon Blues_, for cryin' out loud. That makes you a hack. Why on earth would a hack worry about grounding?:laughing:


 He could use the black ones i heard their good for 2hour fire rating UL :laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You're using _Carlon Blues_, for cryin' out loud. That makes you a hack. Why on earth would a hack worry about grounding?:laughing:





HARRY304E said:


> He could use the black ones i heard their good for 2hour fire rating UL :laughing::laughing:


You know, in all seriousness, I did find a PVC box (can't remember the brand... Carlon? Cantex?) once with a ground screw post in it and the word "Ground" embossed in it.

I still have no idea why they made that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> He could use the black ones i heard their good for 2hour fire rating UL :laughing::laughing:


Who needs a 2-hour rating? Just slap one of these in the wall!








​


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Who needs a 2-hour rating? Just slap one of these in the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, when carlon makes plastic ones?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Why, when carlon makes plastic ones?



You can ground these.:whistling2:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You can ground these.:whistling2:


Once again, why would a hack be concerned with grounding???


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

erics37 said:


> You know, in all seriousness, I did find a PVC box (can't remember the brand... Carlon? Cantex?) once with a ground screw post in it and the word "Ground" embossed in it.
> 
> I still have no idea why they made that.


Was it a blue Carlon 3/0 or 4/0 fixture box? Those have a grounding screw attached to a metal clip where the fixtures strap mounts to the box.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out this handyman/hack's truck.






























:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Once again, why would a hack be concerned with grounding???



I didn't say to ground them. I simply said they _could_ be grounded. :whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

SouthwireRep said:


> I would also like to suggest that this goes well with blue boxes.
> 
> http://www.southwire.com/residential/RomexSimpullCbl.htm


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220/221 , you are on a whole other level with your hackery...You cut the tabs off and use drywall screws to mount to the stud:thumbsup:...:laughing:...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> 220/221 , you are on a whole other level with your hackery...You cut the tabs off and use drywall screws to mount to the stud:thumbsup:...:laughing:...


 
Don't forget overfilling boxes and using NM sheath instead of stackers.










It's amazing but, after 3 years of service, this installation has not yet caught fire and the cables have not pulled out of the box.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I do it too, just breaking balls. No one around here stocks the "smart boxes".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Don't forget overfilling boxes and using NM sheath instead of stackers.


Yet everyone give me shît for this:










Guess I'll just have to start running 5-6 more NMs to make it legal. :laughing:



220/221 said:


> It's amazing but, after 3 years of service, this installation has not yet caught fire and the cables have not pulled out of the box.


You need new shoes. Those are filthy!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

SouthwireRep said:


> You have been long admired here at Southwire 220/221. Keep doing what your doing and make sure it is with Sim Pull NM. I'm sorry but no other products of ours can be used in blue boxes.


Welcome to the forum.. :thumbsup:

Good to see you have a sense of humor for a factory rep...:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Shoot, I would post the pic of the blue carlin box I found that was grounded with a Sheetrock screw. But alas I can't seem to locate it...


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You know, in all seriousness, I did find a PVC box (can't remember the brand... Carlon? Cantex?) once with a ground screw post in it and the word "Ground" embossed in it.
> 
> I still have no idea why they made that.


 is this it?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

SouthwireRep said:


> You have been long admired here at Southwire 220/221. Keep doing what your doing and make sure it is with Sim Pull NM. I'm sorry but no other products of ours can be used in blue boxes.


 
:laughing::laughing:





> I do it too, just breaking balls. No one around here stocks the "smart boxes".


 
I figured that with the :thumbsup:...:laughing:... and all.



> Yet everyone give me shît for this:


Not everyone. That's a clean safe and enviromentally friendly installation.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Yesterday I saw black Southwire boxes at Lowes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

egads said:


> Yesterday I saw black Southwire boxes at Lowes.


Do they have ground screws in them:laughing::laughing:


----------

